
Ask HN: Whatever happened to the Internet of Things? - udkl
Did it ever reach the hype it was purported to be ?<p>[1] Gartner estimates $1.9 trillion in value-add by 2020. 
[2] Cisco estimates a value somewhere between $14 trillion and $19 trillion. 
[3] IDC estimates a value around $8.9 trillion (source: a16z research staff).<p>1. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.gartner.com&#x2F;doc&#x2F;2625419&#x2F;forecast-internet-things-worldwide-<p>2. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cisco.com&#x2F;web&#x2F;services&#x2F;portfolio&#x2F;consulting-services&#x2F;documents&#x2F;consulting-services-capturing-ioe-value-aag.pdf<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cisco.com&#x2F;web&#x2F;about&#x2F;ac79&#x2F;docs&#x2F;innov&#x2F;IoE_Economy.pdf<p>3. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.businesswire.com&#x2F;news&#x2F;home&#x2F;20131003005687&#x2F;en&#x2F;Internet-Poised-Change-IDC#.VVT0bflVikq
======
byoung2
I think people just stopped using the buzzword IoT/Internet of Things even
though there are many more devices in use now than before. Just a few years
ago Amazon echo was just a curiosity, and now connected speakers are
everywhere. I have 70+ smart switches and outlets in my house, and even my hot
tub has internet connected sensors measuring water quality. Nearly all of my
neighbors have a smart doorbell, internet camera, or smart lock. And these are
just the obvious examples. Self driving cars are loaded with sensors that send
data back to the mothership all day long. I'm not sure of the dollar amount to
put on all of that, but IoT is alive and kicking.

~~~
amorphous
This. I'm working in that space and I can tell you it is very much alive. It
all comes down to ease-of-use and cost of sensors. 2018 has seen especially
some fantastic progress. There's still a lot of low hanging fruit to capture.

But people have stopped using the word IoT or SmartAnything and that is a good
thing

------
ggm
It has gone deep in the ITU. Go look at "digital object identifiers" and
follow ITU study group links.

What I hear of in large-scale IoT is that its big private networks using back
end stuff in Amazon, GCE, whatever, to feed big collections of things, but
they don't appear up-front in the global net, they run behind doors.

~~~
Down_n_Out
Exactly, it's still very much active and widely investigated, thrown money at.
Large companies are developing and testing out their own IoT solutions behind
closed doors. Just recently saw an invite from some university study group
trying to get their project funded. They were looking into IoT for farming and
hospitals. This segment is definitely growing, maybe not very public at the
moment, but it's going to be soon.

